# radio teleswitch settings?



## thinktank24 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi guys
Sorry for wading in with an unusual question, but im hoping someone can sort me out.

I have flat with only electrical supply. I have energy7 account with Scottish power. So i have Creda storage heaters in all rooms which only have one on/off switch at the wall, on each of them.
My radio teleswitch has 2 on/off switches. During the day both these switches are off. However at about 9pm one of these switches goes 'on' [the one on the right],and all my storage heaters start charging up, although my supply at this point is 'normal' and therefore very expensive!
at about 11 pm both switches are 'off' and later in the night about 1 am, one of them come 'on' [on the left] and my storage heaters start charging up on the 'low' tarrif. How can i prevent the storage heaters from charging up on the earlier expensive tariff without manually switching off at the wall? should i contact my provider or what?

any advise greatly appreciated


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

put them on a timer


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

